# 2014 MF Dues



## slum808 (Nov 19, 2013)

DVC has released the 2014 mf Dues. 
Looks like us VGC owners win, or not :annoyed:.



> __________________Resort 2013__Dues 2014__Dues Increase
> 
> Animal Kingdom Villas__ $5.6749_____ $5.9748____ +5.28%
> Aulani (Subsidized)____ $4.7716_____ $4.8380____ +1.39%
> ...



Looking at the listed line items in the VGC budget, it looks like House keeping ($0.25) and Property Tax ($0.10) make up the bulk of the total increase ($0.36). House keeping increase was a 35% increase from last years rate.


----------



## IslaTurbine (Nov 20, 2013)

slum808 said:


> DVC has released the 2014 mf Dues.
> Looks like us VGC owners win, or not :annoyed:.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. Out of curiosity, how does one know if an Aulani property is subsidized or not? I'm not familiar.


----------



## slum808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Aulani was in active sales for only a few months before they realized they had to raise the fees. Contracts purchased before that date will be subsidized.  I'm really not sure how you could verify if one is or not. I'm sure the main resale brokers could help with that.


----------



## slum808 (Nov 20, 2013)

On second thought, I guess you could look at the mf bill and figure it out.


----------



## GregT (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm really impressed with Saratoga Springs -- that's a very reasonable MF.

Why so much lower than the other Orlando properties?

Best,

Greg


----------



## slum808 (Nov 21, 2013)

Greg,

Interesting question. I don't have the full budget docs for all the resorts, but you can see most of the 2013 data here. http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/financial/2013-resort-budgets


Stealing another mouseowners work 



> http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85015
> 
> 2bd Magic (2nd highest) season
> 
> ...



SSR and OKW are very similar resorts. They're low level condos that are spread out and no crazy amenaties to maintain. AKV (animals) and BCV (Storm along bay) BLT (monorail). If I recall correctly OKW and SSR are the only two WDW DVC resorts that do not have an attached hotel. Disney's MO has been to take an existing hotel, attach a DVC unit to it, and charge DVC split operating cost for common elements including check-in, bell hop, security, pools, and anything else not specific to DVC. OKW and SSR don't have this burden. You might say that OKW and SSR pay the full burden of their operating cost, so it could be a wash. 

OKW and SSR are also more modest resorts. The level of opulance has risen with each new resort they build. Disney has consistantly raised its cost per point and point per night to pay for this new level of luxury. All of that raises property value and thus property tax. 

So I think it makes sense that SSR and OKW have the cheapest mf/night of the WDW resorts. SSR ends up with a lower MF/pt because of the increased pt/night for SSR. 

I hope that made sense.


----------



## stanleyu (Nov 21, 2013)

And yet, in spite of all your logical arguments, BLT comes out the lowest cost. Go figure!


----------



## GregT (Nov 21, 2013)

slum808 said:


> Greg,
> 
> Interesting question. I don't have the full budget docs for all the resorts, but you can see most of the 2013 data here. http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/financial/2013-resort-budgets
> 
> ...



Steve, that is very helpful -- thanks very much!  

Best,

Greg


----------



## slum808 (Nov 21, 2013)

stanleyu said:


> And yet, in spite of all your logical arguments, BLT comes out the lowest cost. Go figure!



If you look at BLT $/night cost, it ranks third but has been climbing quickly. I believe they've risen about 25% since opening. By next year it could easily leapfrong the other WDW resorts. The only reason the $/pt cost is so low, is because of the large pt/night cost. Pt/night is second only to VGF in WDW.


----------



## chalee94 (Nov 21, 2013)

stanleyu said:


> And yet, in spite of all your logical arguments, BLT comes out the lowest cost. Go figure!



Some think BLT was artificially low during the sales period.  It will likely pass SSR next year in dues per pt in spite of having higher pt costs per room.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Nov 22, 2013)

I think the other reason SSR is low is due to demand. People would rather stay at the big-name resorts with great activities and amenities. SSR - from what I heard - seems more laid back.

TS


----------



## PearlCity (Nov 22, 2013)

slum808 said:


> DVC has released the 2014 mf Dues.
> Looks like us VGC owners win, or not :annoyed:.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm annoyed that we pay TOT in the vgc main fees but AUL owners don't pay that. I wish DVC was consistent.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 22, 2013)

PearlCity said:


> Yeah I'm annoyed that we pay TOT in the vgc main fees but AUL owners don't pay that. I wish DVC was consistent.



I think it has to be the way that state of hi is collecting the transient accommodations tax.  State of HI wants to make sure EVERYONE that is staying here pays their share of the tax.  Even those using points from other places and exchangers.  I think paying about $125 more per year for my vgc points is reasonable. I am happy about the ssr and aulani points dues as they are still under $5 per point.


----------



## slum808 (Nov 22, 2013)

Frank, is your Aulani contract subsidized? If so, good call on getting in early. That's a huge difference in mf.

I think the TOT at Aulani works to DVCs favor. With such a large resort, it will take a while to sell out. DVD is on the hook for the MF for all the unsold points. At least this way, the TOT is passed on to the end user and not DVD. 

I think the VGC TOT also works out in DVD favor, because they didn't have to cover mf for long, and now they can due bulk billing all at once. I'm sure most owners don't even know they're paying a TOT at VGC.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes our aulani pts are subsidized.  I thought the m/f were cheap compared to HHV and MKO.  We could have deeded them back even though we used up almost all the points for 2011. Instead we kept it since we got in on the black friday special and it was close to $92 a point.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 23, 2013)

Is mf costs at DVC for a seven (7) nights stay ?


----------



## rhonda (Nov 23, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> Is mf costs at DVC for a seven (7) nights stay ?


It is listed as "per point" except in post #6, above, where it is calculated at the far right column to show a 2BR WEEK at each named resort.


----------



## stanleyu (Nov 23, 2013)

slum808 said:


> If you look at BLT $/night cost, it ranks third but has been climbing quickly. I believe they've risen about 25% since opening. By next year it could easily leapfrong the other WDW resorts. The only reason the $/pt cost is so low, is because of the large pt/night cost. Pt/night is second only to VGF in WDW.



So basically you're saying the reason the mf/point is low is because they have more points/room. That's an interesting fact, and it really means that the posted  cost/point chart is really not that valid, as you are comparing apples to oranges. To really make a valid mf comparison one would have to multiply the per point cost times the number of points required for a certain sized unit at an average week each year.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 23, 2013)

stanleyu said:


> S... and it really means that the posted  cost/point chart is really not that valid, as you are comparing apples to oranges.


Keep in mind that one doesn't _have_ to use their points at their home resort.  One could use BLT points to book Vero?


----------



## MIDisfan (Nov 25, 2013)

stanleyu said:


> So basically you're saying the reason the mf/point is low is because they have more points/room. That's an interesting fact, and it really means that the posted  cost/point chart is really not that valid, as you are comparing apples to oranges. *To really make a valid mf comparison one would have to multiply the per point cost times the number of points required for a certain sized unit at an average week each year.*



Looks like that was done in post #6 based on a 2BD unit during DVC's Magic Season


----------



## chalee94 (Nov 25, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> Is mf costs at DVC for a seven (7) nights stay ?



as stated, the rates are per point. if you own a 40 pt contract at $5.00 per pt, then you pay $200 per year.  if you own a 400 pt contract at $5.00 per pt, then you pay $2000 per year.

you can spend the points on individual nights (a 1 night stay or a 10 night stay) in either studio, 1BR, 2BR or sometimes 3BR (grand villa) accommodations, depending on availability.  lots of options.


----------

